# Power windows not working



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Both driver and passenger power windows have suddenly stopped working. I've checked both fuses ( one for each door 20amp) and there ok.  Would appreciated some advise on what to check next?

The motorhome is based on a Fiat Ducato.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When you say you checked the fuses, do you mean that you checked just the fuses, or did you check there was current to them as well.
most unusual for both to go at the same time.

cabby


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Assuming I'm checking the correct fuses (f47/58) both have power to them.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorted fuse F45 had blown


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry, but never assume anything in the handbook. :wink: best check them all. As to the ones you have checked, they do have current at both ends of the fuse holder. have to ask as we cannot see what you are doing from here.
question, do you hear any sounds from the door area when trying the window buttons.

most unusual for both as they have individual fuses.

cabby


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Mmmm. It's blown again.

Next question: Any idea what's causing it to blow?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

its got every possibility of being a short circuit anywhere on the activation circuit of the windows.

Does the fuse blow, when either of the electrical switches (Drivers and Passenger)are used.

Have you had any work done on the doors or near the operating switches of the doors.

Can you see any water ingress.

Start there easy to check, anything else if you are not confident take to garage


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

The windows were working one minute then they just stopped. 

Had no work done (currently in Normandy) and its not rained (much)


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

You could try unplugging one switch at a time and see if the other window still operates without blowing the fuse in case the short is within the switch.

As said above it will make tracking the short down a lot easier if you can note what exactly blows the fuse. For instance, try fitting a new fuse and just switching the ignition on _without_ operating the windows. Does the fuse blow instantly? If not, operate the passenger side window and check the fuse again followed by the other side.

You made need a few more fuses.... :lol:

There are more scientific ways to look for a short but it will take much unplugging of looms and taking off of door trims. If you do manage to pin it down to a specific window try and get access to the wiring loom as it goes into the door. Wires can break here leading to shorts.


----------

